# Is there anyone that mods tube amps in Canada?



## rpurdue (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey all. I have a Dual rectifier 3 channel. Great amp but i'd like it to be a bit brighter and more high mids. There's a few places in the USA that mod these guys but crazy international shipping fees / customs charges etc don't seem to make it feasible. Is there anyone in Canada that does such mode. I'm in Regina Sask so the prairies are preferable but i'm open to shipping within Canada as well if necessary. Thanks all.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Rumour has it that this forum memeber really likes working with amps that have double sided circuit boards,9kkhhd
and he's close....as the crow flies.
Lots of posts on this site from Mr. Gill
Home - ElectroGlide Amplifiers | Medicine Hat, Alberta
Cheers, d


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

loudtubeamps said:


> ....Rumour has it that this forum memeber really likes working with amps that have double sided circuit boards,9kkhhd
> ..


haha...that made me laff!


----------

